# Neil Degrasse Tyson devotes his life to destroying God



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

http://babylonbee.com/news/god-not-exist-hate-much-will-devote-entire-life-destroying/

Bout sums it up right there.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 24, 2017)

http://babylonbee.com/news/nations-...ins-halloween-costume-cultural-appropriation/


----------



## 660griz (Oct 24, 2017)

Watch out leprechauns! I am coming for you.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 24, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> http://babylonbee.com/news/god-not-exist-hate-much-will-devote-entire-life-destroying/
> 
> Bout sums it up right there.




Only 3 people have seen this so far.  I suggest you change the title to something more accurate before people attack your integrity; or your "Intellectual Honesty".


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 24, 2017)

You know that the Babylon Bee is satire like The Onion, right?


----------



## MiGGeLLo (Oct 24, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> http://babylonbee.com/news/god-not-exist-hate-much-will-devote-entire-life-destroying/
> 
> Bout sums it up right there.



Hasn't this come up before?

"The Babylon Bee is Your Trusted Source For Christian News Satire."


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh Semperfi.......

The view count is growing.  It's time to suck it up like a man.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> You know that the Babylon Bee is satire like The Onion, right?



You're kidding.  Article was as an accurate depiction/description as possible.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You're kidding.  Article was as an accurate depiction/description as possible.



When you worship fiction,  why not make a fiction site your #1 source for facts?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 24, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You're kidding.  Article was as an accurate depiction/description as possible.



If you go to the bottom of the page, you will see, "The Babylon Bee is Your Trusted Source For Christian News Satire."


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

660griz said:


> if you go to the bottom of the page, you will see, "the babylon bee is your trusted source for christian news satire."



shocking!!!!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 24, 2017)

bullethead said:


> When you worship fiction,  why not make a fiction site your #1 source for facts?




I’ll take that as expert opinion.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I’ll take that as expert opinion.



Babylon Bee! SFD's # 1 source for expert information.

PLEASE keep posting from it.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 24, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You're kidding.  Article was as an accurate depiction/description as possible.





SemperFiDawg said:


> shocking!!!!





SemperFiDawg said:


> I’ll take that as expert opinion.



Not gonna suck it up like a man, I see. Where's all that Christ like humility?


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 24, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=902039

Matthew 7:3


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 24, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> Not gonna suck it up like a man, I see. Where's all that Christ like humility?



Humility?  NO SIR!!  He straps on the Armor of God and Charges into battle!  Forsooth!


----------



## bullethead (Oct 25, 2017)

Sfd, have you read the article?
It is the author of the article that is sarcastically stating that he is devoting his life to destroying god. NOT Neil Degrasse Tyson.
Man you have whiffed really, really, really bad twice!


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 25, 2017)

Good 'ol SFD, you can always depend on him for some nonsense.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 25, 2017)

It is his intellectual honesty that keeps him afloat in here.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 26, 2017)

There is SOME fragile egos in this forum.  Lighten up fellas.  If you can’t laugh at yourselves,  you certainly shouldn’t laugh at others.  Guess the satire hit a little too close to home.  Bit dog squeals and all that sort of stuff.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 26, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There is SOME fragile egos in this forum.  Lighten up fellas.  If you can’t laugh at yourselves,  you certainly shouldn’t laugh at others.  Guess the satire hit a little too close to home.  Bit dog squeals and all that sort of stuff.


The satire was funny. Inaccurate but funny.
Its your commentary that was the nonsense.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 26, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There is SOME fragile egos in this forum.  Lighten up fellas.  If you can’t laugh at yourselves,  you certainly shouldn’t laugh at others.  Guess the satire hit a little too close to home.  Bit dog squeals and all that sort of stuff.



No fragile egos.
You have taken a spill and a few found it funny but now you are acting like you meant to do it.
Just be glad we were kind enough to point out to you that your Go-To Christian news outlet was a satire site. It may have saved you some grace within your religious circle of friends. They may have been to Christ-like to point it out to you.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 26, 2017)

My comment is proved more true with each comment you aas make.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just do us all a favor and go away SFD.
The only time we ever see your kind of nonsense in here is when you show up.
We don't need it or miss it.
For some reason you cant just post up satire such as that, which we all get the point of, without throwing in your ridiculousness. 
Sometimes I wonder if you aren't really a rabid Atheist in disguise because you seem to do your best to make Christians look stupid.
Grow up.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 26, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> My comment is proved more true with each comment you aas make.



In your world, I don't doubt it.
In reality, Walt nailed it.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 26, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There is SOME fragile egos in this forum.  Lighten up fellas.  If you can’t laugh at yourselves,  you certainly shouldn’t laugh at others.  Guess the satire hit a little too close to home.  Bit dog squeals and all that sort of stuff.



Be honest.  Did you know it was satire?  Before you answer, remember that Jesus is watching.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 26, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> Be honest.  Did you know it was satire?  Before you answer, remember that Jesus is watching.



I take my faith seriously.  You don’t have to start with a chide to “be honesty,”.  Learned of the site about 6 months ago from CPF.  Visit it every week or so when I need a laugh.
Maybe best one I’ve had recently was on an article on how they had discovered a way to protect Jefferson’s statue in Virginia from being torn down by ANTIFA.....they taped valid job applications to it.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 26, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I take my faith seriously.  You don’t have to start with a chide to “be honesty,”.  Learned of the site about 6 months ago from CPF.  Visit it every week or so when I need a laugh.
> Maybe best one I’ve had recently was on an article on how they had discovered a way to protect Jefferson’s statue in Virginia from being torn down by ANTIFA.....they taped valid job applications to it.


Was including Neil DeGrasse Tyson instead of the  author who said the quote part of the ruse?
Santa knows when you've been bad or good, so....


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 26, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Just do us all a favor and go away SFD.
> The only time we ever see your kind of nonsense in here is when you show up.
> We don't need it or miss it.
> *For some reason you cant just post up satire such as that, which we all get the point of, without throwing in your ridiculousness. *
> ...



Yet it's no irony that you don't feel compelled to speak up when an AA post some silly caricature of Christianity or posts an article that paints Christians in a bad light and adds a opinion.   Apparently it's only nonsense and ridiculousness. when the shoe is on your foot, not someone's with an opposing view.

If you find it soooo offensive, you can just do what I do in most of the silly AA posts........just ignore them.  Given you guys fiendish obsession with disproving a concept that you hold DOESNT exist, I can't believe how unimaginable hard it is to ignore something that actually does exist such as a statement on an internet forum.  Be that as it may, TRY.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 26, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Was including Neil DeGrasse Tyson instead of the  author who said the quote part of the ruse?



sat·ire
ËˆsaËŒtÄ«(É™)r/
noun
noun: satire
*the use of humor, irony, exaggeration, or ridicule to expose and criticize *people's stupidity or vices, particularly in the context of contemporary politics and other topical issues.

Tell me which part you are failing to understand.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 26, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Yet it's no irony that you don't feel compelled to speak up when an AA post some silly caricature of Christianity or posts an article that paints Christians in a bad light and adds a opinion.   Apparently it's only nonsense and ridiculousness. when the shoe is on your foot, not someone's with an opposing view.
> 
> If you find it soooo offensive, you can just do what I do in most of the silly AA posts........just ignore them.  Given you guys fiendish obsession with disproving a concept that you hold DOESNT exist, I can't believe how unimaginable hard it is to ignore something that actually does exist such as a statement on and internet forum.  Be that as it may, TRY.





> fiendish obsession with disproving a concept that you hold DOESNT exist


Did a bully A/A beat you up on the playground or something? Steal your lunch money? Make you eat gum from under your desk?
It had to be something.....


----------



## bullethead (Oct 27, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> sat·ire
> ËˆsaËŒtÄ«(É™)r/
> noun
> noun: satire
> ...



The part where you keep trying to pretend it was intentional.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 27, 2017)

bullethead said:


> The part where you keep trying to pretend it was intentional.



Presented without comment.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 27, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Presented without comment.



Sing song dog, sing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> Just do us all a favor and go away SFD.
> The only time we ever see your kind of nonsense in here is when you show up.
> We don't need it or miss it.
> For some reason you cant just post up satire such as that, which we all get the point of, without throwing in your ridiculousness.
> ...


Interesting observation. I find very little difference between Ultra Right Wing Christian Conservatives and Rabid Atheists. At the end of the day both do irreparable damage to their cause and drive any prospects back into neutral territory.  When it comes to politics, the URWCC's are actually worse.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Interesting observation. I find very little difference between Ultra Right Wing Christian Conservatives and Rabid Atheists. At the end of the day both do irreparable damage to their cause and drive any prospects back into neutral territory.  When it comes to politics, the URWCC's are actually worse.


I don't know where SFD sits on the political scale but I do know one thing and its really rather simple -
He believes AAs and As should be enemies. He believes he gets points with God for facilitating that.
Other than that, he would probably be an ok guy to sit in a jonboat with and drown minnows.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 1, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> I don't know where SFD sits on the political scale but I do know one thing and its really rather simple -
> He believes AAs and As should be enemies.



False.  I believe that because we have diametrically opposing beliefs that it in turn, causes our values and thus actions to also be at opposition.  It's not as I would have it, but it is what it is.



WaltL1 said:


> He believes he gets points with God for facilitating that.



Patently false.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 1, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> False.  I believe that because we have diametrically opposing beliefs that it in turn, causes our values and thus actions to also be at opposition.  It's not as I would have it, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Patently false.





> I believe that because we have diametrically opposing beliefs that it in turn, causes our values and thus actions to also be at opposition.





> causes our values


The vast majority of our values are the same. We have grown up in the same society. We differ on where those same values originate.


> thus actions


The vast majority of human actions, good and bad are not determined by religious belief.
Not to mention your skewed view of our "actions" -


> fiendish obsession with disproving a concept that you hold DOESNT exist


Not sure debating/discussing on an internet forum, with some fishing, hunting, satire and music thrown in would fall under Dr. Phil's definition of "fiendish obsession".


> but it is what it is.


Sure is.


> Patently false


Might be. I certainly could be wrong.
Or it could be the impression you present to us.
Its probably one of those.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 1, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> The vast majority of our values are the same. We have grown up in the same society. We differ on where those same values originate.
> 
> The vast majority of human actions, good and bad are not determined by religious belief.
> Not to mention your skewed view of our "actions" -
> ...





> The vast majority of our values are the same.



Superficially maybe, but not the ones that really matter.  If that were the case neither of us would be here.  



> The vast majority of human actions, good and bad are not determined by religious belief.



Superficial actions like ketchup or not on fries, sure, but again the ones that really matter are based on values formed by ones world view/religion.



> Not sure debating/discussing on an internet forum, with some fishing, hunting, satire and music thrown in would fall under Dr. Phil's definition of "fiendish obsession".



Not sure Dr. Phil is an expert on anything except stating the obvious, but considering a satire post has come to this........well, like I said, if you cant laugh at yourself....



> Might be. I certainly could be wrong.
> Or it could be the impression you present to us.
> Its probably one of those.



Spoken like Dr. Phil himself.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 1, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Superficially maybe, but not the ones that really matter.  If that were the case neither of us would be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know SFD, I know. Christians have "super" morals blah blah blah.
We've been there and done that.
You were blowin' hot air then and you are blowin' hot air now.


----------

